# mod 22



## cooper1 (May 21, 2009)

I need help with modifier 22. When adding this to my code I read that we should also increase our fee. I was wondering if anyone does this and if so how much do you increase your fee?

Thanks

Tracey


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (May 21, 2009)

When documentation supports the modifier...30% added to fee


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (May 21, 2009)

We increase by 20%.  I think the standard is 25%.


----------



## jdrueppel (May 21, 2009)

We increase 25% for 22 modifier on surgical procedures.

Julie, CPC


----------

